# Craftsman 536-887992 snow blower



## donludwig (Nov 19, 2013)

What is the best way to drain the tank of old gas?


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

You should be able to remove the gas line from the carb and drain it into a can/bucket or whatever. It'll mostly gravity drain.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Siphon it out the fill hole or pull the fuel line off the bottom of the tank. If it has a shutoff valve under the tank turn it off, remove the line on the shutoff where it goes to the carb, put it into a gas can, then turn the valve back on.


----------

